# phpmyadmin login problems

## kaltag

Good evening. After getting apache working earlier today I tried to setup phpmyadmin but it seems there is a password set and after going through the config file I can't seem to find anything that has worked. I have changed the username and password to the mysql username and password and the root account password but when I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ I get prompted for a password and no username/password combination I put in is working. Perhaps I'm just blind or misinterprettiing the documention but I can't seem to find anything that mentions this. Any and all help is appreciated. My root password is "simple" and the mysql user is root and password is "simple" as well. I have tried following this guide with no success-https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=204396&highlight=phpmyadmin+howto

Here is my /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php

<?php

/* $Id: config.inc.php,v 2.41 2004/09/23 10:10:37 rabus Exp $ */

// vim: expandtab sw=4 ts=4 sts=4:

/**

 * phpMyAdmin Configuration File

 *

 * All directives are explained in Documentation.html

 */

/**

 * Sets the php error reporting - Please do not change this line!

 */

if (!isset($old_error_reporting)) {

    error_reporting(E_ALL);

    @ini_set('display_errors', '1');

}

/**

 * Your phpMyAdmin url

 *

 * Complete the variable below with the full url ie

 *    http://www.your_web.net/path_to_your_phpMyAdmin_directory/

 *

 * It must contain characters that are valid for a URL, and the path is

 * case sensitive on some Web servers, for example Unix-based servers.

 *

 * In most cases you can leave this variable empty, as the correct value

 * will be detected automatically. However, we recommend that you do

 * test to see that the auto-detection code works in your system. A good

 * test is to browse a table, then edit a row and save it.  There will be

 * an error message if phpMyAdmin cannot auto-detect the correct value.

 *

 * If the auto-detection code does work properly, you can set to TRUE the

 * $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] variable below.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = '';

/**

 * Disable the default warning about $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] not being set

 * You should use this if and ONLY if the PmaAbsoluteUri auto-detection

 * works perfectly.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] = FALSE;

/**

 * Disable the default warning that is displayed on the DB Details Structure page if

 * any of the required Tables for the relationfeatures could not be found

 */

$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning']  = FALSE;

/**

 * The 'cookie' auth_type uses blowfish algorithm to encrypt the password. If

 * at least one server configuration uses 'cookie' auth_type, enter here a

 * passphrase that will be used by blowfish.

 */

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '';

/**

 * Server(s) configuration

 */

$i = 0;

// The $cfg['Servers'] array starts with $cfg['Servers'][1].  Do not use $cfg['Servers'][0].

// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'server'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = 'pma';       // MySQL control user settings

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '24787838444005789';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = 'simple';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = 'pmadb';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features

                                                    // (see scripts/create_tables.sql)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'phpmyadmin'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

                                                    // Bookmark table

                                                    //   - leave blank for no bookmark support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']      = 'PMA_relation';

                                                    // table to describe the relation between links (see doc)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no relation-links support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']    = 'PMA_table_info';

                                                    // table to describe the display fields

                                                    //   - leave blank for no display fields support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']  = 'PMA_table_coords';

                                                    // table to describe the tables position for the PDF schema

                                                    //   - leave blank for no PDF schema support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']     = 'PMA_pdf_pages';

                                                    // table to describe pages of relationpdf

                                                    //   - leave blank if you don't want to use this

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']   = 'PMA_column_info';

                                                    // table to store column information

                                                    //   - leave blank for no column comments/mime types

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']       = 'PMA_history';

                                                    // table to store SQL history

                                                    //   - leave blank for no SQL query history

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check'] = TRUE;        // set to FALSE if you know that your pma_* tables

                                                    // are up to date. This prevents compatibility

                                                    // checks and thereby increases performance.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']           // Host authentication order, leave blank to not use

                                     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']           // Host authentication rules, leave blank for defaults

                                     = array();

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = 'simple';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

// If you have more than one server configured, you can set $cfg['ServerDefault']

// to any one of them to autoconnect to that server when phpMyAdmin is started,

// or set it to 0 to be given a list of servers without logging in

// If you have only one server configured, $cfg['ServerDefault'] *MUST* be

// set to that server.

$cfg['ServerDefault'] = 1;              // Default server (0 = no default server)

$cfg['Server']        = '';

unset($cfg['Servers'][0]);

/**

 * Other core phpMyAdmin settings

 */

$cfg['OBGzip']                  = 'auto'; // use GZIP output buffering if possible (TRUE|FALSE|'auto')

$cfg['PersistentConnections']   = FALSE;  // use persistent connections to MySQL database

$cfg['ExecTimeLimit']           = 300;    // maximum execution time in seconds (0 for no limit)

$cfg['SkipLockedTables']        = FALSE;  // mark used tables, make possible to show

                                          // locked tables (since MySQL 3.23.30)

$cfg['ShowSQL']                 = TRUE;   // show SQL queries as run

$cfg['AllowUserDropDatabase']   = FALSE;  // show a 'Drop database' link to normal users

$cfg['Confirm']                 = TRUE;   // confirm 'DROP TABLE' & 'DROP DATABASE'

$cfg['LoginCookieRecall']       = TRUE;   // recall previous login in cookie auth. mode or not

$cfg['LoginCookieValidity']     = 1800;   // validity of cookie login (in seconds)

$cfg['UseDbSearch']             = TRUE;   // whether to enable the "database search" feature

                                          // or not

$cfg['IgnoreMultiSubmitErrors'] = FALSE;  // if set to true, PMA continues computing multiple-statement queries

                                          // even if one of the queries failed

$cfg['VerboseMultiSubmit']      = TRUE;   // if set to true, PMA will show the affected rows of EACH statement on

                                          // multiple-statement queries. See the read_dump.php file for hardcoded

                                          // defaults on how many queries a statement may contain!

$cfg['AllowArbitraryServer']    = FALSE;  // allow login to any user entered server in cookie based auth

// Left frame setup

$cfg['LeftFrameLight']        = TRUE;    // use a select-based menu and display only the

                                         // current tables in the left frame.

$cfg['LeftFrameTableSeparator']= '__';   // Which string will be used to generate table prefixes

                                         // to split/nest tables into multiple categories

$cfg['LeftFrameTableLevel']   = '1';     // How many sublevels should be displayed when splitting

                                         // up tables by the above Separator

$cfg['ShowTooltip']           = TRUE;    // display table comment as tooltip in left frame

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasDB']    = FALSE;   // if ShowToolTip is enabled, this defines that table/db comments

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasTB']    = FALSE;   // are shown (in the left menu and db_details_structure) instead of

                                         // table/db names. Setting ShowTooltipAliasTB to 'nested' will only

                                         // use the Aliases for nested descriptors, not the table itself.

$cfg['LeftDisplayLogo']       = TRUE;   // display logo at top of left frame

$cfg['LeftDisplayServers']    = FALSE;  // display server choice at top of left frame

$cfg['DisplayServersList']    = FALSE;  // server choice as links

// In the main frame, at startup...

$cfg['ShowStats']             = TRUE;   // allow to display statistics and space usage in

                                        // the pages about database details and table

                                        // properties

$cfg['ShowMysqlInfo']         = FALSE;  // whether to display the "MySQL runtime

$cfg['ShowMysqlVars']         = FALSE;  // information", "MySQL system variables", "PHP

$cfg['ShowPhpInfo']           = FALSE;  // information" and "change password" links for

$cfg['ShowChgPassword']       = FALSE;  // simple users or not

$cfg['SuggestDBName']         = TRUE;   // suggest a new DB name if possible (false = keep empty)

// In browse mode...

$cfg['ShowBlob']              = FALSE;  // display blob field contents

$cfg['NavigationBarIconic']   = TRUE;   // do not display text inside navigation bar buttons

$cfg['ShowAll']               = FALSE;  // allows to display all the rows

$cfg['MaxRows']               = 30;     // maximum number of rows to display

$cfg['Order']                 = 'ASC';  // default for 'ORDER BY' clause (valid

                                        // values are 'ASC', 'DESC' or 'SMART' -ie

                                        // descending order for fields of type

                                        // TIME, DATE, DATETIME & TIMESTAMP,

                                        // ascending order else-)

// In edit mode...

$cfg['ProtectBinary']         = 'blob'; // disallow editing of binary fields

                                        // valid values are:

                                        //   FALSE  allow editing

                                        //   'blob' allow editing except for BLOB fields

                                        //   'all'  disallow editing

$cfg['ShowFunctionFields']    = TRUE;   // Display the function fields in edit/insert mode

$cfg['CharEditing']           = 'input';

                                        // Which editor should be used for CHAR/VARCHAR fields:

                                        //  input - allows limiting of input length

                                        //  textarea - allows newlines in fields

$cfg['InsertRows']            = 2;      // How many rows can be inserted at one time

// For the export features...

$cfg['ZipDump']               = TRUE;   // Allow the use of zip/gzip/bzip

$cfg['GZipDump']              = TRUE;   // compression for

$cfg['BZipDump']              = TRUE;   // dump files

$cfg['CompressOnFly']         = TRUE;   // Will compress gzip/bzip2 exports on

                                        // fly without need for much memory.

                                        // If you encounter problems with

                                        // created gzip/bzip2 files disable

                                        // this feature.

// Tabs display settings

$cfg['LightTabs']             = FALSE;  // use graphically less intense menu tabs

$cfg['PropertiesIconic']      = TRUE;   // Use icons instead of text for the table display of a database (TRUE|FALSE|'both')

$cfg['PropertiesNumColumns']  = 1;      // How many columns should be used for table display of a database?

                                        // (a value larger than 1 results in some information being hidden)

$cfg['DefaultTabServer']      = 'main.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'main.php' = the welcome page

                                   // (recommended for multiuser setups)

                                   // 'server_databases.php' = list of databases

                                   // 'server_status.php' = runtime information

                                   // 'server_variables.php' = MySQL server variables

                                   // 'server_privileges.php' = user management

                                   // 'server_processlist.php' = process list

$cfg['DefaultTabDatabase']    = 'db_details_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'db_details_structure.php' = tables list

                                   // 'db_details.php' = sql form

                                   // 'db_search.php' = search query

$cfg['DefaultTabTable']       = 'tbl_properties_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'tbl_properties_structure.php' = fields list

                                   // 'tbl_properties.php' = sql form

                                   // 'tbl_select.php = select page

                                   // 'tbl_change.php = insert row page

/**

 * Export defaults

 */

$cfg['Export']['format']                    = 'sql';  // sql/latex/excel/csv/xml/xls

$cfg['Export']['compression']               = 'none'; // none/zip/gzip/bzip2

$cfg['Export']['asfile']                    = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['onserver']                  = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['onserver_overwrite']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['remember_file_template']    = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['xls_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['xls_null']                  = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['csv_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['csv_null']                  = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['csv_separator']             = ';';

$cfg['Export']['csv_enclosed']              = '&quot;';

$cfg['Export']['csv_escaped']               = '\\';

$cfg['Export']['csv_terminated']            = 'AUTO';

$cfg['Export']['excel_columns']             = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['excel_null']                = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['excel_edition']             = 'win'; // win/mac

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure']           = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_columns']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_relation']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_comments']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_mime']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_null']                = '\textit{NULL}';

$cfg['Export']['latex_caption']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data_label']          = 'tab:__TABLE__-data';

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure_label']     = 'tab:__TABLE__-structure';

$cfg['Export']['sql_structure']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_data']                  = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_disable_fk']            = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_use_transaction']       = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_database']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_table']            = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_if_not_exists']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_auto_increment']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_backquotes']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_dates']                 = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_relation']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_delayed']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_ignore']                = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_hex_for_binary']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_type']                  = 'insert'; // insert/update/replace

$cfg['Export']['sql_extended']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_comments']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_mime']                  = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_header_comment']        = ''; // \n is replaced by new line

/**

 * Link to the official MySQL documentation.

 * Be sure to include no trailing slash on the path.

 * See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/ for more information

 * about MySQL manuals and their types.

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualBase'] = 'http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en';

/**

 * Type of MySQL documentation:

 *   old        - old style used in phpMyAdmin 2.3.0 and sooner

 *   searchable - "Searchable, with user comments"

 *   chapters   - "HTML, one page per chapter"

 *   big        - "HTML, all on one page"

 *   none       - do not show documentation links

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualType'] = 'searchable';

/**

 * PDF options

 */

$cfg['PDFPageSizes']        = array('A3', 'A4', 'A5', 'letter', 'legal');

$cfg['PDFDefaultPageSize']  = 'A4';

/**

 * Language and charset conversion settings

 */

// Default language to use, if not browser-defined or user-defined

$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Force: always use this language - must be defined in

//        libraries/select_lang.lib.php

// $cfg['Lang']     = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Default charset to use for recoding of MySQL queries, does not take

// any effect when charsets recoding is switched off by

// $cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] or in language file

// (see $cfg['AvailableCharsets'] to possible choices, you can add your own)

$cfg['DefaultCharset'] = 'iso-8859-1';

// Allow charset recoding of MySQL queries, must be also enabled in language

// file to make harder using other language files than unicode.

// Default value is FALSE to avoid problems on servers without the iconv

// extension and where dl() is not supported

$cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] = FALSE;

// You can select here which functions will be used for charset conversion.

// Possible values are:

//      auto   - automatically use available one (first is tested iconv, then

//               recode)

//      iconv  - use iconv or libiconv functions

//      recode - use recode_string function

$cfg['RecodingEngine'] = 'auto';

// Specify some parameters for iconv used in charset conversion. See iconv

// documentation for details:

// http://www.gnu.org/software/libiconv/documentation/libiconv/iconv_open.3.html

$cfg['IconvExtraParams'] = '';

// Available charsets for MySQL conversion. currently contains all which could

// be found in lang/* files and few more.

// Charsets will be shown in same order as here listed, so if you frequently

// use some of these move them to the top.

$cfg['AvailableCharsets'] = array(

    'iso-8859-1',

    'iso-8859-2',

    'iso-8859-3',

    'iso-8859-4',

    'iso-8859-5',

    'iso-8859-6',

    'iso-8859-7',

    'iso-8859-8',

    'iso-8859-9',

    'iso-8859-10',

    'iso-8859-11',

    'iso-8859-12',

    'iso-8859-13',

    'iso-8859-14',

    'iso-8859-15',

    'windows-1250',

    'windows-1251',

    'windows-1252',

    'windows-1256',

    'windows-1257',

    'koi8-r',

    'big5',

    'gb2312',

    'utf-8',

    'utf-7',

    'x-user-defined',

    'euc-jp',

    'ks_c_5601-1987',

    'tis-620',

    'SHIFT_JIS'

);

/**

 * Customization & design

 *

 * The graphical settings are now located in themes/themename/layout.inc.php

 */

$cfg['LeftPointerEnable']   = TRUE;         // enable the left panel pointer

                                            // (used when LeftFrameLight is FALSE)

                                            // see also LeftPointerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['BrowsePointerEnable'] = TRUE;        // enable the browse pointer

                                            // see also BrowsePointerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['BrowseMarkerEnable'] = TRUE;         // enable the browse marker

                                            // see also BrowseMarkerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['TextareaCols']        = 40;           // textarea size (columns) in edit mode

                                            // (this value will be emphasized (*2) for sql

                                            // query textareas and (*1.25) for query window)

$cfg['TextareaRows']        = 7;            // textarea size (rows) in edit mode

$cfg['LongtextDoubleTextarea'] = TRUE;      // double size of textarea size for longtext fields

$cfg['TextareaAutoSelect']  = TRUE;         // autoselect when clicking in the textarea of the querybox

$cfg['CharTextareaCols']    = 40;           // textarea size (columns) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CharTextareaRows']    = 2;            // textarea size (rows) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CtrlArrowsMoving']    = TRUE;         // Enable Ctrl+Arrows moving between fields when editing?

$cfg['LimitChars']          = 50;           // Max field data length in browse mode for all non-numeric fields

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtLeft']  = TRUE;         // show edit/delete links on left side of browse

                                            // (or at the top with vertical browse)

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtRight'] = FALSE;        // show edit/delete links on right side of browse

                                            // (or at the bottom with vertical browse)

$cfg['DefaultDisplay']      = 'horizontal'; // default display direction

                                            // (horizontal|vertical|horizontalflipped)

$cfg['DefaultPropDisplay']  = 'horizontal'; // default display direction for altering/

                                            // creating columns (tbl_properties)

                                            // (horizontal|vertical)

$cfg['HeaderFlipType']      = 'css';        // table-header rotation via faking or css? (css|fake)

                                            // NOTE: CSS only works in IE browsers!

$cfg['ShowBrowseComments']  = TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'browse' mode.

$cfg['ShowPropertyComments']= TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'table property' mode.

$cfg['RepeatCells']         = 100;          // repeat header names every X cells? (0 = deactivate)

$cfg['QueryFrame']          = TRUE;         // displays a link or icon in the left frame to open the querybox, and activates the querybox when clicking on [Edit] on the results page.

$cfg['QueryFrameJS']        = TRUE;         // whether to use JavaScript functions for opening a new window for SQL commands.

                                            // if set to 'false', the target of the querybox is always the right frame.

$cfg['QueryWindowWidth']    = 550;          // Width of Query window

$cfg['QueryWindowHeight']   = 310;          // Height of Query window

$cfg['QueryHistoryDB']      = FALSE;         // Set to TRUE if you want DB-based query history.

                                            // If FALSE, this utilizes JS-routines to display

                                            // query history (lost by window close)

$cfg['QueryWindowDefTab']   = 'sql';        // which tab to display in the querywindow on startup

                                            // (sql|files|history|full)

$cfg['QueryHistoryMax']     = 25;           // When using DB-based query history, how many entries

                                            // should be kept?

$cfg['BrowseMIME']          = TRUE;         // Use MIME-Types (stored in column comments table) for

$cfg['MaxExactCount']       = 20000;        // When approximate count < this, PMA will get exact count for

                                            // table rows.

$cfg['WYSIWYG-PDF']         = TRUE;         // Utilize DHTML/JS capabilities to allow WYSIWYG editing of

                                            // the PDF page editor. Requires an IE6/Mozilla based browser.

$cfg['NaturalOrder']        = TRUE;         // Sort table and database in natural order

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

// custom-setup by mkkeck: 2004-05-04

//    some specials for new icons and scrollings

// FIXME:

// 2004-05-08 rabus: We need to rearrange these variables.

$cfg['ShowHttpHostTitle']   = TRUE;            // show HttpHost in browsers window title (true|false)?

$cfg['SetHttpHostTitle']    = '';              // if ShowHttpHostTitle=true, please set your host (server)

                                             // or an other string, wich should be shown in browsers window title.

                                             // If not set (or empty), the PMA will get your real Host-Adress.

$cfg['ErrorIconic']          = TRUE;    // show some icons for warnings, errors and informations (true|false)?

$cfg['MainPageIconic']       = TRUE;    // show icons in list on main page, on right panel top menu (server db table)  and on menu tabs (true|false)?

$cfg['ReplaceHelpImg']       = TRUE;    // show help button instead of strDocumentation (true|false)?

// theme manager

$cfg['ThemePath']           = './themes';    // using themes manager please set up here the path to 'themes'

                                             // else leave empty

$cfg['ThemeManager']        = TRUE;          // if you want to use selectable themes and if ThemesPath not empty

                                             // set it to true, else set it to false (default is false);

$cfg['ThemeDefault']        = 'original';         // set up default theme, if ThemePath not empty

                                             // you can set up here an valid path to themes or 'original' for

                                             // the original pma-theme

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

/**

 * Default queries

 * %d will be replaced by the database name.

 * %t will be replaced by the table name.

 * %f will be replaced by a list of field names.

 * (%t and %f only applies to DefaultQueryTable)

 */

$cfg['DefaultQueryTable']    = 'SELECT * FROM %t WHERE 1';

$cfg['DefaultQueryDatabase'] = '';

/**

 * SQL Query box settings

 * These are the links display in all of the SQL Query boxes

 */

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Edit']      = TRUE;       // Edit link to change a query

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Explain']   = TRUE;       // EXPLAIN on SELECT queries

$cfg['SQLQuery']['ShowAsPHP'] = TRUE;       // Wrap a query in PHP

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Validate']  = FALSE;      // Validate a query (see $cfg['SQLValidator'] as well)

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Refresh']   = TRUE;       // Refresh the results page

/**

 * Webserver upload/save/import directories

 */

$cfg['UploadDir']             = '';         // Directory for uploaded files that can be executed by

                                            // phpMyAdmin. For example './upload'. Leave empty for

                                            // no upload directory support

$cfg['SaveDir']               = '';         // Directory where phpMyAdmin can save exported data on

                                            // server. For example './save'. Leave empty for no save

                                            // directory support.

$cfg['docSQLDir']             = '';         // Directory for docSQL imports, phpMyAdmin can import

                                            // docSQL files from that directory. For example

                                            // './docSQL'. Leave empty for no docSQL import support.

$cfg['TempDir']               = '';         // Directory where phpMyAdmin can save temporary files.

                                            // This is needed for MS Excel export, see documentation

                                            // how to enable that.

/**

 * Misc. settings

 */

$cfg['GD2Available']          = 'auto';     // Is GD >= 2 available? Set to yes/no/auto. 'auto'

                                            // does autodetection, which is a bit expensive for

                                            // php < 4.3.0, but it is the only safe vay how to

                                            // determine GD version.

/**

 * SQL Parser Settings

 */

$cfg['SQP']['fmtType']      = 'html';       // Pretty-printing style to use on queries (html, text, none)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtInd']       = '1';          // Amount to indent each level (floats ok)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtIndUnit']   = 'em';         // Units for indenting each level (CSS Types - {em,px,pt})

// The graphical settings are now located in themes/themename/layout.inc.php

/**

 * If you wish to use the SQL Validator service, you should be

 * aware of the following:

 * All SQL statements are stored anonymously for statistical purposes.

 * Mimer SQL Validator, Copyright 2002 Upright Database Technology.

 * All rights reserved.

 */

$cfg['SQLValidator']['use']      = FALSE;   // Make the SQL Validator available

$cfg['SQLValidator']['username'] = '';      // If you have a custom username, specify it here (defaults to anonymous)

$cfg['SQLValidator']['password'] = '';      // Password for username

/**

 * Developers ONLY!

 * To use the following, please install the DBG extension from http://dd.cron.ru/dbg/

 */

$cfg['DBG']['enable'] = FALSE;              // Make the DBG stuff available

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['enable'] = FALSE;   // Produce profiling results of PHP

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['threshold'] = 0.5;  // Threshold of long running code to display

                                            // Anything below the threshold is not displayed

/**

 * MySQL settings

 */

// Column types;

// varchar, tinyint, text and date are listed first, based on estimated popularity

$cfg['ColumnTypes'] = array(

   'VARCHAR',

   'TINYINT',

   'TEXT',

   'DATE',

   'SMALLINT',

   'MEDIUMINT',

   'INT',

   'BIGINT',

   'FLOAT',

   'DOUBLE',

   'DECIMAL',

   'DATETIME',

   'TIMESTAMP',

   'TIME',

   'YEAR',

   'CHAR',

   'TINYBLOB',

   'TINYTEXT',

   'BLOB',

   'MEDIUMBLOB',

   'MEDIUMTEXT',

   'LONGBLOB',

   'LONGTEXT',

   'ENUM',

   'SET'

);

// Attributes

$cfg['AttributeTypes'] = array(

   '',

   'BINARY',

   'UNSIGNED',

   'UNSIGNED ZEROFILL'

);

// Available functions

if ($cfg['ShowFunctionFields']) {

    $cfg['Functions'] = array(

       'ASCII',

       'CHAR',

       'SOUNDEX',

       'LCASE',

       'UCASE',

       'NOW',

       'PASSWORD',

       'MD5',

       'SHA1',

       'ENCRYPT',

       'RAND',

       'LAST_INSERT_ID',

       'COUNT',

       'AVG',

       'SUM',

       'CURDATE',

       'CURTIME',

       'FROM_DAYS',

       'FROM_UNIXTIME',

       'PERIOD_ADD',

       'PERIOD_DIFF',

       'TO_DAYS',

       'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

       'USER',

       'WEEKDAY',

       'CONCAT'

    );

    // Which column types will be mapped to which Group?

    $cfg['RestrictColumnTypes'] = array(

       'VARCHAR'      => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYINT'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'TEXT'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'DATE'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'SMALLINT'     => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'MEDIUMINT'    => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'INT'          => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'BIGINT'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'FLOAT'        => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DOUBLE'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DECIMAL'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DATETIME'     => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIMESTAMP'    => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIME'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'YEAR'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'CHAR'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'BLOB'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMBLOB'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMTEXT'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'ENUM'         => '',

       'SET'          => ''

    );

    // Map above defined groups to any function

    $cfg['RestrictFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'   => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'SOUNDEX',

            'LCASE',

            'UCASE',

            'PASSWORD',

            'MD5',

            'SHA1',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'USER',

            'CONCAT'

        ),

        'FUNC_DATE'   => array(

            'NOW',

            'CURDATE',

            'CURTIME',

            'FROM_DAYS',

            'FROM_UNIXTIME',

            'PERIOD_ADD',

            'PERIOD_DIFF',

            'TO_DAYS',

            'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

            'WEEKDAY'

        ),

        'FUNC_NUMBER' => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'MD5',

            'SHA1',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'RAND',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'COUNT',

            'AVG',

            'SUM'

        )

    );

    // Default functions for above defined groups

    $cfg['DefaultFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'         => '',

        'FUNC_DATE'         => '',

        'FUNC_NUMBER'       => '',

        'first_timestamp'   => 'NOW'

    );

} // end if

// Search operators

$cfg['NumOperators'] = array(

   '=',

   '>',

   '>=',

   '<',

   '<=',

   '!=',

   'LIKE',

   'NOT LIKE'

);

$cfg['TextOperators'] = array(

   'LIKE',

   'LIKE %...%',

   'NOT LIKE',

   '=',

   '!=',

   'REGEXP',

   'NOT REGEXP'

);

$cfg['EnumOperators'] = array(

   '=',

   '!='

);

$cfg['NullOperators'] = array(

   'IS NULL',

   'IS NOT NULL'

);

$cfg['UnaryOperators'] = array(

   'IS NULL'     => 1,

   'IS NOT NULL' => 1

);

/**

 * Unset magic_quotes_runtime - do not change!

 */

set_magic_quotes_runtime(0);

/**

 * File Revision - do not change either!

 */

$cfg['FileRevision'] = '$Revision: 2.41 $';

?>

----------

## kaltag

Solved, I think  :Wink: 

----------

## imageek

how did you solve it?

----------

## insaan

how? I also have the same problem and am asked for login/password.

----------

## f3lix85

I have the same problem I just emerged it today and cant login to it. How does it set the username and password? Where is the file located? What is the default Username and Password?

----------

## ansible

I just emerged and ran into the same problem. But I found the new default for the authentication method (ok, I'm not sure if it's a new default but I haven't seen this on any other servers I've installed) is set to http. I don't need the extra security of the http or cookie authentication so I have set mine to config. I would reccomend reading the "Using authentication modes" section of the phpmyadmin docs which can be found 

http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/#setup

or

http://your_web_server/phpmyadmin/Documentation.html

```

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'config'; // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)? 

```

the above line is what you will be looking for in config.inc.php

----------

## TheBigBug

Well, I have the solution for the default authentication method. You have to create an authentication table, which can be done by the following command:

```
mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.6.0_p3/sqlscripts/mysql/2.6.0_p3_create.sql
```

I've found the sollution in this thread.

----------

## Strus

Hi,

I have the same problemI, but 

```
mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.6.0_p3/sqlscripts/mysql/2.6.0_p3_create.sql
```

doesn't help. When I try login to phpmyadmin I enter my login(root) and pass but nothing is happend, all the time i see the window login.

My config:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = '127.0.0.1'; 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';        

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;                                                   

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = 'pma';     

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';

```

----------

## MrPixel

I have the same problem as Strus ... thoughts anyone?

----------

## BigTrucK

Sup guys... I had the same problem after emerging and setting up all the necessary files...

I followed the steps here at this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=204396&highlight=phpmyadmin+howto

But they missing one important step. Setting the mysql root password. Apparently mysql only likes you to do this via the command line and not some config file (mainly because the info is stored in a mysql system table).

So set the mysql root password first.

#mysql -u root

...If this allows you to login then no password is set, if it says denied using password (YES) then you have a password already set and will have to use it.

>SET PASSWORD FOR root@localhost=PASSWORD('yourPasswordHere');

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.06 sec)

>quit

...Your password is now set for root, so login and test it out.

#mysql -u root -p

password: enterYourPasswordHere

>

...YOu should be faced with the mysql prompt. If so you have successfully set the root password.

Now you can finish the final step in the link posted above which is:

mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.5.7_p1/sqlscripts/mysql/2.5.7_p1_create.sql 

...By entering -p (for password) it will first prompt for root password, enter what you just changed it to above and it should take a second to create all the tables and set the permissions in the .sql statement you just fed to the command line.

NOW, you should be able to successfully login to phpMyAdmin.

----------

## Strus

New version 2.6.0_p3 of phpmyadmin resolved my problem   :Smile: 

----------

## BigTrucK

That's cool that it worked for ya.

As a quick followup be sure that if you upgrade to a newer version of phpmyadmin that you change the path for the < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/etc/etc/etc to the correct path of the new version of phpmyadmin.

Tab completion is your friend.

Also be sure to change any symbolic links you have for phpmyadmin to point to the new version.

----------

